
DEA and ICE are hiding surveillance cameras in streetlights - smacktoward
https://qz.com/1458475/the-dea-and-ice-are-hiding-surveillance-cameras-in-streetlights/
======
14
I imagine a time where citizens kind of get fed up with being tracked and
start tracking back. We could set up webcams facing the street so any time a
police car was to drive by we could detect it and report their location.
Undercover police car, first pass of a persons dash-cam and they are added to
the database and instantly detected next time. Then if everyone participated
in this network there would be no more surprise run ins with an officer.
Someone would even build an app so that your map would drive you to your
location with the least likely chance of running into an officer. I am a law
abiding citizen. I have the highest respect for good officers risking their
lives. But I don't want to be tracked ever.

~~~
oriel
Waze has some of the components you've described. People seem to take a
special glee reporting officer locations especially.

------
reaperducer
Reminds me of something my grandmother would say: "If you have to hide doing
something, then you're doing something wrong."

Doesn't apply to birthday parties or actual CIA-type spies, but I think local
police hiding cameras in traffic barrels is a match.

------
housingpost
From the dollar amounts shown these seem like they are very targeted in
coverage, like 100 suspect locations at most for all of the contracts total.

